# Diashow welche Software



## Wuzzel (9. Nov. 2008)

Hallo, 
kann mir einer ein Programm empfehlen, mit dem man eine nette Diashow (mit musikalischer Untermalung) erstellen kann, die anschliessend auch auf DVD Spielern läuft ? 

Vielleicht sogar als Freeware ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

Hi Wolf,

guck ma hier rein, da solltest du alles finden was du dazu brauchst..........


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

Ich nehme immer Pinnacle Studio, bekommst du Online ab 49€. http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/de/Home/

Foto Magix ist auch ganz OK, aber mit weniger Funktionen, ist aber auch keine Freeware.
http://www.magix.com/de/fotos-auf-c...d=661742&et_sub=de_mgx_main_001clc_magix-foto


----------



## Dodi (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

Hallo Wolf,

ich nutze Magix Fotos auf CD & DVD und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das Geld ist es allemal wert.

Fotos kann man damit "beschriften", wobei die Titel ganz nach Geschmack von rechts nach links, oben nach unten oder, oder eingeblendet werden können.
Du kannst damit auch automatische Bildübergänge mit einem Mausklick erstellen lassen (oder es halt manuell nach Geschmack machen).

Nachvertonung ist auch kein Problem, ebenso kann noch mittels Mikrophon ein Text hinzu gesprochen werden.

Ich arbeite schon einige Jahre damit und finde es absolut !


----------



## Joachim (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

Hallo auch,

ich hätte da auch noch 2 Tipps:

- MovieMaker ist bei Win XP serienmäßig an Bord

Eventuell OffTopic:
Wenn mans statt auf dem TV/DVD auch im WWW zeigen möchte, kann ich nur wärmstens OpenOffice empfehlen. Mit dem kostenlosen Officepaket kann man nicht nur Word und Exel ersetzen sondern auch Powerpoint. Und als nette Zugabe dann seine Präsentation dann nach Flash konvertieren (geht direkt in OpenOffice per "speichern unter") und somit ganz bequem nem online Publikum vorführen.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

Hi Wolf,


hast schon was ins Auge gefasst oder getestet


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

Danke für die vielen Tipps .... bin gerade das Magix Programm am testen... aber irgendwie macht das noch beim brennen zicken. Mal schauen, woran das liegt, ansonsten passt das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis und die Bedienung ist recht einfach und intuitiv. 

Wolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

ich nutze auch magix, finde aber die bearbeitungszeit die das programm braucht (z.b. zum encodieren und co.) sehr lang, manchmal ist es auch überfodert und stürtzt ab - aber sonst kan man ja sehr viel damit machen


----------



## laolamia (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

hi!

ich nutze pinnacle, die dvd erstelle ich dann aber mit nero.

gruss lao


----------



## karsten. (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

Hallo

Ihr DOSenrechnerfans

bei Obstrechnern

 

keynote
i-photo
GraphicConverterDE

immer umsonst dabei    

oder besser noch :

Rag Time


mfG


sogar für windoofser
http://www.foto-freeware.de/easy-graphic-converter.php


----------



## Joachim (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

@Karsten

 Werden Äppel nicht seit geraumer Zeit inner Dose geliefert?  So richtige Äpfel gibbed doch gar nich mehr.


----------



## karsten. (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

na aba die Weichware is Obst ! 















































































oder


----------



## Joachim (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Diashow welche Software*

[OT]Ja, stimmt - und läuft heuer sogar auf ner normalen Dose ...  [/OT]


----------

